# AOC 2236Vw can not play blue ray files



## ra_sriniketan (Jul 6, 2011)

I have purchased an AOC 2236Vw monitor with full HD capability.My system configuration is P-IV 2.4 GHz processor,1GB RAM,NVidia Graphics card(128MB).But the movies hang after about 2/3mnts playing any BR file(even 720p).I think the monitor and my system configuration is good enough to play a BR movie file since i have seen lower config systems are able to play BR files.What may be the problem?Plz help.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

ROFL, what does the monitor have to do with playing bd files?

P4 2.8GHz probably cannot play BR files due to high compression ratio, whats the model of your card?


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Jul 6, 2011)

I have seen celeron processor playing BR files!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a P4 2.8Ghz with HT, 768MB Ram and a Nvidia 7300GT with 256MB RAM. I can only play some 720p MKV files and that too only in linux. 

you can check with alternate video players if you want. but your system is too under powered to play BD files.

EDIT: Check the processor temperature and CPU/RAM usage during playback..


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 6, 2011)

You must be joking! Your system is absolutely underpowered to play BR files! And if you have ever seen any Celeron proccy playing BR files, that must be due to the fact that it surely had an appropriate GFX card


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Jul 6, 2011)

graphics card is FX 5200.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ Its impossible to play full BR files with that gpu. Your overall system is too weak as well.

Consider an overall system upgrade.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2011)

By the way.. if you are not currently interested in full system upgrade and if you are interested only in watching HD videos then consider buying stand alone players. There are plenty of them available in the market with price ranging from Rs. 2,500 to Rs. 13,000.

you can connect a pen drive/USB HDD to these players and watch movies over TV/Monitor. these devices can play 1080p without any hitch. Newer models have ethernet port in them so that you can stream videos files form your shared folders. 

ASUS, iOmega, Amkette, Segate and Western Digital are some of the manufacturers of these devices.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

ra_sriniketan said:


> I have seen celeron processor playing BR files!


Yeah right. My laptop's C2D 1.8GHz can't play 1080p files properly.



Charan said:


> By the way.. if you are not currently interested in full system upgrade and if you are interested only in watching HD videos then consider buying stand alone players. There are plenty of them available in the market with price ranging from Rs. 2,500 to Rs. 13,000.
> 
> you can connect a pen drive/USB HDD to these players and watch movies over TV/Monitor. these devices can play 1080p without any hitch. Newer models have ethernet port in them so that you can stream videos files form your shared folders.
> 
> ASUS, iOmega, Amkette, Segate and Western Digital are some of the manufacturers of these devices.


My vote goes for WD player.


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Jul 8, 2011)

i have tried windows media player 11 with k-lite codec.Now the video is playing smooth but it gets out of sync with the audio(video is slower than audio) after sometimes.Any tweaks in K-Lite?


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

ra_sriniketan said:


> i have tried windows media player 11 with k-lite codec.Now the video is playing smooth but it gets out of sync with the audio(video is slower than audio) after sometimes.Any tweaks in K-Lite?


It can be done, but very complex process, I suggest use VLC and click tools: track synchronization and adjust.


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Jul 8, 2011)

In VLC the video is getting stuck totally after a few minutes, thats why i tried WMP 11.


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

ra_sriniketan said:


> In VLC the video is getting stuck totally after a few minutes, thats why i tried WMP 11.


Ok, try Smplayer, its the best front end for mplayer.


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Jul 9, 2011)

SMplayer not working too.


----------



## surya_neo (Jul 9, 2011)

Try MPC-HC with CCCP codec package...also If you can find anywhere...try installing CoreAVC 2.5.5 and select this as preferred filter in MPC


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 13, 2011)

ra_sriniketan said:


> I have seen celeron processor playing BR files!



newer celerons are more powerful than the P4...


----------

